# spalten von einer tabelle in eine ander kopieren



## BaYan (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade vor einem Problem. Und zwar muss ich 4 spalten von einer Tabelle in eine andere Tabelle kopieren. Weiß einer den genauen Syntax. Ich denke das muss mit UPDATE gemacht werden, aber es klappt irgentwie nicht

Gruß


----------



## BaYan (13. Januar 2006)

also ich habe folgende Abfrage eingegeben, ich bekomme eine Fahlermeldung raus:


```
UPDATE Wiederbesetzer SET Tätigkeit =ATZ_d.S
where ATZ_d.Personalnr=Wiederbesetze.Personalnummer;
```

Als Fehlermeldung  sagt der, dass ich ein Parameter eingeben soll.

Kann mir einer Tipp geben


----------



## piti66 (13. Januar 2006)

Hey,

 also ich hab sowas mit 2 Abfragen gelöst. Erst ein select as der einen Tabelle und dein ein Insert in die andere!

 mfg

 sebastian


----------



## BaYan (13. Januar 2006)

wie sah der befehl ungefähr aus


----------



## melmager (13. Januar 2006)

insert into zweitetab(spaltea,spalteb) select spaltec,spalted from erstetab where spaltec = "bla"


----------



## ronaldo84 (13. Januar 2006)

Du musst ihm auch sagen aus welcher Tabelle er die Werte auslesen soll.


```
UPDATE tabelle1, tabelle2 SET tabelle2.name = Tabelle1.name
WHERE tabelle2.key=tabelle1.key;
```


----------



## BaYan (13. Januar 2006)

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## hikeda_ya (11. April 2006)

wenn ich das versuche bekomme ich den Fehler 

```
UPDATE kaltenbach_1, kal_ansprechpartner SET kal_ansprechpartner.telefon = kaltenbach_1.telefon
WHERE kal_anpsrechpartner.[kd-nr]=kaltenbach_1.[kd-nr];
```


```
Server: Nachr.-Nr. 170, Schweregrad 15, Status 1, Zeile 1
Zeile 1: Falsche Syntax in der Nähe von ','.
```


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. April 2006)

Ich glaube du mußt die Tabellen die einen _ in der Tabellenbezeichnung auch in [] setzen.
€.
Also bei dir

```
UPDATE [kaltenbach_1], [kal_ansprechpartner] SET [kal_ansprechpartner].telefon = [kaltenbach_1].telefon
WHERE [kal_anpsrechpartner].[kd-nr]=[kaltenbach_1].[kd-nr];
```


----------

